# OFED Status in FreeBSD 9.0



## bjwela (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I see that freeBSD 9.0 has support for OFED, but it seems to be very little documentation on this and not much information to be found on using it for InfiniBand communication. 

Has anyone successfully been using the OFED stack in freeBSD in Infiniband or Ethernet topology? 

Best regards, 

BjÃ¶rn Larsson


----------



## jasch (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes I have, currently running it in my Nas4free setup. Only connected mode is not to working. I get up to 400MB/s with my old Voltaire 10GB nics over Samba. With working connected mode (Ubuntu) I can get over 700MB/s with samba.

MFG Alex


----------

